# I quit and reported uber to the ftc



## nameless313

I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!

I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.

If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.

I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.

Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


----------



## Driver 42

If you want others to report Uber to the FTC, you should provide a step-by-step rundown of how _you_ did it. You'll get more reports if you include the URL of the site drivers should visit to report Uber's upfront pricing ripoff.


----------



## nameless313

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov

1. You go there. This is the official ftc site.
2. File complaint under "making money, jobs", under this tab I selected business opportunities. (there are a few that are relevant)
3. Next tab I click that " I initiated contact"
4. Next tab, I guestimated what their cut has been of my earning this year in this tab. Which was about 25,000 to my knowledge.
5. Next tab is company info, I used the green light location in Michigan for the company location and "uber" for everything else in company fields.
5. Next tab is contact into. I used my real name and Phone number address etc.
6." Additional details" I detailed how upfront pricing is not a real fixed percentage to us as we agreed to, which in my case is 72% of all farss. That the real fares was always more than what they show on our app and customers pay a higher price that is hidden from us. And that they control the app completely and hide this real price from us.
7. That was it! If this helps it was well with it, in detail, step by step for you guys!!

I totally feel it was worth it. I dont think there is anything wrong with guestimated your payments to uber as well. All this does is open the door for them to investigate fraud. Whatever you put in makes a difference and they will find out what is really going on when they launch a real investigation. So don't be to worried out being accurate. They will find out. All they need is a push from as many driver as possible to show how significant this is.


----------



## Trafficat

At first I was very angry about the upfront fare thing.

But it looks like our contract is for 75% of the actual mileage and time rate, and so I'm not sure if we have a leg to stand on based on the contract.

And having seen the occasional report of a driver making more than the upfront fee, it seems Uber at least sometimes takes a loss doing it. (Although I bet on average they make a huge profit).

The upfront fee is potentially less stressful to the passenger so he knows his rate ahead of time and cannot accuse the driver of taking a bad route to charge him more money. I've also heard passengers say they use Uber because they know how much they are paying in advance.

So right now I don't really know any more whether I should be angry or happy about it.

Whenever a passenger brings up that I have made a turn they didn't agree with or asks about driver pay I always explain how the upfront fee thing works.

I wish the passenger knew how much the driver was making so that we would get more tips. I bet a lot of guys don't tip because the think $30 for their fare is a huge amount of money and expects the driver got $25 out of it, when it may be that the driver got $12.


----------



## Shangsta

You are free to report them but you don't have much of a leg to stand on. Uber never promised you 75% of what the pax pays. They cleverly worded our contract to do what they do.

You are free to quit but the saaviest drivers always out think Uber.

They add pool? Dont accept pool rides 
They stop showing pax rating? Blast CSR with emails
Upfront fare scam? Drive the long way so you get a higher cut.


----------



## Trafficat

Thankfully there is no pool where I live, but if they add it I don't intend to accept any of them until they give the driver a higher cut of the pool pay.


----------



## nameless313

Ftc got back to me with a vague email about identifying scams.

I'm pretty sure that means no scam found for upfront pricing...

There has been a big discussion about this in the advice section of the forum, everyone says it's in contract that they can do this legally....

Still sucks but whatevs.

Still, reporting them to ftc was very easy to do. Will keep that in mind.

And also. No I will never drive for uber again. Have not since and don't plan on it anytime soon. 

Don't care about surge or any of their crap. I drive for Lyft and I'm very happy with their business model. I make more, they take less. Power driver bonus is pretty sweet. Less pressure and way way less scare tactics. Any company that uses scare tactics for ratings etc like uber isn't worth giving my car and time to.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Trafficat said:


> But it looks like our contract is for 75% of the actual mileage and time rate, and so I'm not sure if we have a leg to stand on based on the contract.


Bingo. Someone read their agreement.


----------



## Strange Fruit

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Bingo. Someone read their agreement.


I know. So many saying we are getting ripped off by this and I'm thinking, "but they pay us what we agreed" and wonder if I'm the foolish one. It looks others have seen the agreement too. It's not that fair. It's not that decent, but those things don't matter in 
America. Uber has the power. I haven't asked for fares lately, not since months ago when up front began. They were a pretty close match when I used to check. I frequently take longer routes when it's reasonable. In SF there's usually a few good routes, and one of them is often the faster moving route that happens to be an extra mile over the "quickest route", and sometimes the longest route is about the same time as the shorter quickest route, especially when direct is through city streets, but the freeway goes around past destination a bit and back but is still fast cuz it's the freeway. And it occupies your mind with yet another strategy game to paly on the Uber system.

Google maps is easier to see what's what than Waze. After yuou hit the navigate button and it goes to Goog maps, just touch the overview button and you can see 3 routes with their relative times to the quickest default route. Your customer isn't paying the extra so yr conscience is free. And if you know your city you'll know on your own to drive the opposite way towards a longer route and Google will soon reroute to that route, even if it wasan't showing from the beginning.


----------



## Wedgey

Uber's probably been reported to every possible government organization and yet no one has the balllls to take them on .


----------



## crazy916

Trafficat said:


> At first I was very angry about the upfront fare thing.
> 
> But it looks like our contract is for 75% of the actual mileage and time rate, and so I'm not sure if we have a leg to stand on based on the contract.
> 
> And having seen the occasional report of a driver making more than the upfront fee, it seems Uber at least sometimes takes a loss doing it. (Although I bet on average they make a huge profit).
> 
> The upfront fee is potentially less stressful to the passenger so he knows his rate ahead of time and cannot accuse the driver of taking a bad route to charge him more money. I've also heard passengers say they use Uber because they know how much they are paying in advance.
> 
> So right now I don't really know any more whether I should be angry or happy about it.
> 
> Whenever a passenger brings up that I have made a turn they didn't agree with or asks about driver pay I always explain how the upfront fee thing works.
> 
> I wish the passenger knew how much the driver was making so that we would get more tips. I bet a lot of guys don't tip because the think $30 for their fare is a huge amount of money and expects the driver got $25 out of it, when it may be that the driver got $12.





Shangsta said:


> You are free to report them but you don't have much of a leg to stand on. Uber never promised you 75% of what the pax pays. They cleverly worded our contract to do what they do.
> 
> You are free to quit but the saaviest drivers always out think Uber.
> 
> They add pool? Dont accept pool rides
> They stop showing pax rating? Blast CSR with emails
> Upfront fare scam? Drive the long way so you get a higher cut.


Uber also states that all payment by the rider is considered payment to us. Upfront pricing is just stealth surge that Uber doesn't inform us about or feel we should be paid for.


----------



## Strange Fruit

And does everyone know there is a current lawsuit over this very thing. Check the news section. I think it's there from a few days ago. Article makes no mention of how the lawyer intends to deal with the fact that we agree to the mile/minute rate minus 25%, or 20% for those who haven't lost that somehow (yep, still bitter)


----------



## crazy916

Strange Fruit said:


> And does everyone know there is a current lawsuit over this very thing. Check the news section. I think it's there from a few days ago. Article makes no mention of how the lawyer intends to deal with the fact that we agree to the mile/minute rate minus 25%, or 20% for those who haven't lost that somehow (yep, still bitter)


I would spin it as a surge multiplier that should be paid to the driver, but I am not an attorney.


----------



## Shangsta

crazy916 said:


> Uber also states that all payment by the rider is considered payment to us. Upfront pricing is just stealth surge that Uber doesn't inform us about or feel we should be paid for.


Where do they say that?


----------



## Strange Fruit

Shangsta said:


> Where do they say that?


I believe that's a PR message from years ago. And Uber PR statements have a solid history of anti-veracity. I believe Uber's lawyers frequently use the "c'mon, no one takes the public statements of my client seriously" defense.


----------



## Dapper

nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


It don't take long to figure out that uber is nothing but a scam- I quit too


----------



## phillipzx3

Wedgey said:


> Uber's probably been reported to every possible government organization and yet no one has the balllls to take them on .


They have the balls, but Uber has paid them off. Our mayor and the commissioner in charge of transportation received close to $200,000 to change the rules in Portland. Then they hired an Uber lobbyists for their political advisor.

Both got their asses handed to them via the last election.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Dapper said:


> It don't take long to figure out that uber is nothing but a scam- I quit too


I haven't been scammed yet. What do people mean by "it's a scam"?


----------



## crazy916

Shangsta said:


> Where do they say that?





Strange Fruit said:


> I believe that's a PR message from years ago. And Uber PR statements have a solid history of anti-veracity. I believe Uber's lawyers frequently use the "c'mon, no one takes the public statements of my client seriously" defense.


Section 4.1

You: (i) appoint Company as your limited payment collection agent solely for the purpose of accepting the Fare, applicable Tolls and, depending on the region and/or if requested by you, applicable taxes and fees from the User on your behalf via the payment processing functionality facilitated by the Uber Services; and (ii) *agree that payment made by User to Company (or to an Affiliate of Company acting as an agent of Company) shall be considered the same as payment made directly by User to you.

Edit: Added Technology Agreement for easy reference.*


----------



## Strange Fruit

crazy916 said:


> Section 4.1
> 
> You: (i) appoint Company as your limited payment collection agent solely for the purpose of accepting the Fare, applicable Tolls and, depending on the region and/or if requested by you, applicable taxes and fees from the User on your behalf via the payment processing functionality facilitated by the Uber Services; and (ii) *agree that payment made by User to Company (or to an Affiliate of Company acting as an agent of Company) shall be considered the same as payment made directly by User to you.*


That contradicts the service fee addendum then. Not like 100% contradiction, but u know. How do they get them selves into this? I mean, when you go to up front pricing, change Section 4.1. I could have told them that, if I were paying attention, if they'd pay me for obvious legal advice. That took no education (I personally thought that was part of the older agreement, but I guess time flies and the new one is kind of old now). Are their lawyers in the resistance, contributing to their downfall from the inside?


----------



## crazy916

Strange Fruit said:


> That contradicts the service fee addendum then. Not like 100% contradiction, but u know. How do they get them selves into this? I mean, when you go to up front pricing, change Section 4.1. I could have told them that, if I were paying attention, if they'd pay me for obvious legal advice. That took no education (I personally thought that was part of the older agreement, but I guess time flies and the new one is kind of old now). Are their lawyers in the resistance, contributing to their downfall from the inside?


That does not contradict what the service fee addendum says:

Fares. For all product offerings, Fares are posted and updated online ("City Page") or calculated to the rate schedule below.

The fare is to be calculated on the rates times surge as post on the "City Page". The fee addendum says nothing about the rate we will paid per mile or minute.


----------



## nameless313

There are so many different reasons to report uber it's crazy. And it's unfair that they can do whatever they want, bragging openly about profiting +70 BILLION DOLLARS literally standing on our backs and never help anyone even maintain their vehicle costs to do that.

Uberpool I think is the worst lawsuit situation. But they don't stop making people do pool. They expand it. Cause they do t care. And by the time they are caught, they make billions. EVERYONE SHOULD REPORT THEM TO FTC. Especially pool drivers.


----------



## openc

uberpool is 100% scam.. uber is making money on your car's wear and tear, gas mileage.


----------



## nameless313

If everyone reported uberpool to ftc they would tear uber apart.

It has to be a total scam that they can clearly see. It goes against terms that they themselves have written.


----------



## Loralie

Strange Fruit said:


> I haven't been scammed yet. What do people mean by "it's a scam"?





Strange Fruit said:


> I haven't been scammed yet. What do people mean by "it's a scam"?
> 
> Look at this article. You have to search this on google they wont let me paste the ride share guy.
> ubers-upfront-pricing-is-secretly-overcharging-passengers-without-paying-drivers/
> 
> 
> nameless313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ftc got back to me with a vague email about identifying scams.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that means no scam found for upfront pricing...
> 
> There has been a big discussion about this in the advice section of the forum, everyone says it's in contract that they can do this legally....
> 
> Still sucks but whatevs.
> 
> Still, reporting them to ftc was very easy to do. Will keep that in mind.
> 
> And also. No I will never drive for uber again. Have not since and don't plan on it anytime soon.
> 
> Don't care about surge or any of their crap. I drive for Lyft and I'm very happy with their business model. I make more, they take less. Power driver bonus is pretty sweet. Less pressure and way way less scare tactics. Any company that uses scare tactics for ratings etc like uber isn't worth giving my car and time to.
Click to expand...




nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


----------



## nameless313

Good vid post.


----------



## Loralie

Yes i know totally a scam. Because if you look at the wayfare on your uber pool rides it should say the base rate, plus time and miles. The base rate is never added on for the second person so we dont get the full fare for each ride we give by time and miles plus base fare. I have tried to dispute my uber pool earnings for the second rider but they claim that the base fare is zero. They gave me some stupid answer about how uber pools are caluculated (barely goes into any logical explanation) and it was a waste of time trying to argue with them. After all of this i think i will be reporting them too. They are trying to take my earnings from my promotions this week because i gave one ride to my family member who has a valid account. They are horrible evil ass company im done with them i wont let them get away with taking my promotions away. I will report them after this if they do for sure!! I do believe both passengers and drivers should report them if they are over charging for rides which they obviously are. If more passengers knew about this i do believe they would do something too. Better business bureau or you say ftc? I will report them to both.


nameless313 said:


> If everyone reported uberpool to ftc they would tear uber apart.
> 
> It has to be a total scam that they can clearly see. It goes against terms that they themselves have written.


i


----------



## nameless313

The problem is, uber is great at the corporate level scam. By the time they are fined for 10 million they have already taken us all for 100 million. And by the time they get caught for it, they are in the billions for profit and on to a new way to scam, starting the new scam for more money all over again. Rinse and repeat. It would be nice if we all got paid enough to get by one day, truth is they could pay better now. +70 billion dollars is a lot of money, and that's just what uber reports. If they even cared the slightest bit they wouldn't do most of what they do to drivers. They made Brazil drivers accept cash. In one of the most dangerous cities in THE WORLD they had drivers carrying cash, purposely. People died. They don't care, and they have already done a great job of hiding this fact with all of the other news scandals. The least we can do is report uber, do it for the people who lost their lives trying to get by in brazil while uber profits probably doubled for it. Sad that any company does what uber had done. I am sad for Brazil. In sure they do this other places. I bet they made great money at the expense of those peoples lives.

Uber doesn't care about your car, they don't even care about your life. And they advertise their platform with the words "secure and safe" while literally putting you into extremely unsafe situations on purpose.


----------



## maxroyalty1

Whose interested in doing a RICO lawsuit on uber? I have a good attorney that will take the case. We can have a multi person law suit together whose interested


----------



## Buddywannaride

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Bingo. Someone read their agreement.


Yeah, but their charge to the pax is supposedly based on time and mileage. So it's the pax that getting scammed.


----------



## KaIee

nameless313 said:


> https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov
> 
> 1. You go there. This is the official ftc site.
> 2. File complaint under "making money, jobs", under this tab I selected business opportunities. (there are a few that are relevant)
> 3. Next tab I click that " I initiated contact"
> 4. Next tab, I guestimated what their cut has been of my earning this year in this tab. Which was about 25,000 to my knowledge.
> 5. Next tab is company info, I used the green light location in Michigan for the company location and "uber" for everything else in company fields.
> 5. Next tab is contact into. I used my real name and Phone number address etc.
> 6." Additional details" I detailed how upfront pricing is not a real fixed percentage to us as we agreed to, which in my case is 72% of all farss. That the real fares was always more than what they show on our app and customers pay a higher price that is hidden from us. And that they control the app completely and hide this real price from us.
> 7. That was it! If this helps it was well with it, in detail, step by step for you guys!!
> 
> I totally feel it was worth it. I dont think there is anything wrong with guestimated your payments to uber as well. All this does is open the door for them to investigate fraud. Whatever you put in makes a difference and they will find out what is really going on when they launch a real investigation. So don't be to worried out being accurate. They will find out. All they need is a push from as many driver as possible to show how significant this is.


Posts that can do real damage to Uber, like this one, should always be in the "Featured" posts but never are. I wonder why that is?


----------



## d0n

nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


You ****ed up because what they are doing goes against their IRS classification, talk to the IRS if you want blood.


----------



## Lee239

I think Uber is going to face a huge class action suit in the future and have to pay the drivers big and perhaps even the passengers.

If they are taking more than 25% of the total fair it's a ripoff. They do nothing but provide the software and cover some insurance while a pax is in the car. Driving a taxi you get about 50% of the fare and you are tipped a lot and it's not your car that gets beat up.


----------



## uberdavid

I am reading the Uber contract right now ...I have it here in front of me . It says clearly ( Bend Over ***** and take it ! )


----------



## Trump Economics

nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


At least post the link of how to report it....................


----------



## nameless313

Lmao...

I did...

It's the 3rd post on this thread with a DETAILED step by step....

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov

1. You go there. This is the official ftc site.
2. File complaint under "making money, jobs", under this tab I selected business opportunities. (there are a few that are relevant)
3. Next tab I click that " I initiated contact"
4. Next tab, I guestimated what their cut has been of my earning this year in this tab. Which was about 25,000 to my knowledge.
5. Next tab is company info, I used the green light location in Michigan for the company location and "uber" for everything else in company fields.
5. Next tab is contact into. I used my real name and Phone number address etc.
6." Additional details" I detailed how upfront pricing is not a real fixed percentage to us as we agreed to, which in my case is 72% of all farss. That the real fares was always more than what they show on our app and customers pay a higher price that is hidden from us. And that they control the app completely and hide this real price from us.
7. That was it! If this helps it was well with it, in detail, step by step for you guys!!

I totally feel it was worth it. I dont think there is anything wrong with guestimated your payments to uber as well. All this does is open the door for them to investigate fraud. Whatever you put in makes a difference and they will find out what is really going on when they launch a real investigation. So don't be to worried out being accurate. They will find out. All they need is a push from as many driver as possible to show how significant this is.


----------



## nameless313

See people. These reports made a difference to upfront fares. It's all over the news. I still refuse to drive on uber though. But at least now they are being held accountable directly for it.


----------



## MadAsHeck

nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


I will!

I noticed that they also try to make us think that we're making more $$ per hour by changing the "hours online" on the app to reflect only those hours that you were supposedly not driving.

I work in Palm Springs and I started driving at 1 pm today and gave up at a bit past 9 pm,and made $43.99!!! In order to make me think that I at least made minimum wage, my driver app shows that I was "online" for 4:43, when in actuality, I was online for over 9.

There are so many unscrupulous methods this company is practicing. I must write them all down. It will take hours.

Here's another one. I noticed lately that I don't get ride requests unless I'm within one to three minutes of a "pin drop". I make a lot of u-turns lately because as the ping was coming in, I had already passed it! They have tightened the wait range on me forcing me to drive around every minute of my day.

I have found several more very messed up mind games that they're playing on us.

Here's another. I have been emailing with their support since 10 pm, it's now 3 am. They like to send boiler plate letters that don't even address the issue at hand. It's outrageous how unethical, unfair, unhelpful and uncaring they are. Lyft is the same but at least they let us get tips.

I wish we could file a class action lawsuit.


----------



## TN and NY driver

Strange Fruit said:


> And does everyone know there is a current lawsuit over this very thing. Check the news section. I think it's there from a few days ago. Article makes no mention of how the lawyer intends to deal with the fact that we agree to the mile/minute rate minus 25%, or 20% for those who haven't lost that somehow (yep, still bitter)


Percent of what? The fare the Pax paid, or the doctored one they gave you?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

TN and NY driver said:


> Percent of what? The fare the Pax paid, or the doctored one they gave you?


The percent you accept every time you turn on the drivers app. Which can legally change at any time.


----------



## TN and NY driver

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The percent you accept every time you turn on the drivers app. Which can legally change at any time.


I don't think you get it.


----------



## Loralie

crazy916 said:


> Uber also states that all payment by the rider is considered payment to us. Upfront pricing is just stealth surge that Uber doesn't inform us about or feel we should be paid for.


Yes exactly well said!  they do it with lyft too. It always ends up being a few dollars more. In some cases like airport surge rides i have a noticed at an extra $5 and up tacked on to the fare for no reason. It seems to me that if the ride exceeds the estimate amount than it will charge the passenger the actual amount of miles plus time and it will usually match up to what we should be getting paid. If the ride is actually less than the estimated amount than they charge that amount and keep the difference and not adjusting to ride price to the actual time and miles, not paying out the drivers these extra $$. These are my observations on uber at least since we can see what the passenger actually paid for these rides then we can calucate the difference in what uber is keeping from us. Almost all estimates surge rides have at least $2 or $3 higher than they should be calucated. Both uber and lyft do this the only difference with lyft is we cant see what the passenger pays on our app unless you ask them to see the total. Both companies are keeping the difference of these estimated rides. There is a lawsuit going on right now for uber on this. I would have liked to get in on it but if you didnt opt out of the arbitraion agreement(which i unfortunately didnt even know about at the time) then you probably dont qualify but its worth a shot. Imagine the hundreds of rides or even thousands of rides given that uber has kept just even $1.00 from and most even go to up to $2.00-$3.00 ive seen airport surges go up to $7.00 or more. Imagine how many surge rides given to the airport with those differnces in fares that should have been ours. We should be getting 75% of that. Some people on here seem to be fine with that. I dont think we are stupid people on here but some choose to say thats how it is and not actually carefully examine what they are doing. I still tried get in contact with the law firm that is involved to get in on this but no one contacted me back. https://www.classaction.org/media/dulberg-v-uber.pdf

This isnt new news but in most cases inl try to take longer routes with more miles to recoop the money they are stealin from us.

Both are scammed the pax and driver.


Buddywannaride said:


> Yeah, but their charge to the pax is supposedly based on time and mileage. So it's the pax that getting scammed.


----------



## CJfrom619

nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


Uber's a business that can charge a rider whatever they want.


----------



## MadTownUberD

CJfrom619 said:


> Uber's a business that can charge a rider whatever they want.


I know approximately how much I'll be paid, at base rates, to drive people from various neighborhoods/areas to other neighborhoods/areas in my city. I'm OK with that. It ends up being $5-10/hr (net of expenses) at base rates. I'm OK with that, and I try to drive surge times to get more.

- Short hops around campus and downtown are minimum fare ($3.19).
- East side of the Capitol to the airport is about $7.
- Campus to the airport is about $7-9.
- Airport to the west side is about $15-18.
- Airport to the far south west corner is about $18-22.
- and so on.

Given that I know approximately how much I am going to be paid, I'm not sure how I can call it a scam.


----------



## CJfrom619

MadTownUberD said:


> I know approximately how much I'll be paid, at base rates, to drive people from various neighborhoods/areas to other neighborhoods/areas in my city. I'm OK with that. It ends up being $5-10/hr (net of expenses) at base rates. I'm OK with that, and I try to drive surge times to get more.
> 
> - Short hops around campus and downtown are minimum fare ($3.19).
> - East side of the Capitol to the airport is about $7.
> - Campus to the airport is about $7-9.
> - Airport to the west side is about $15-18.
> - Airport to the far south west corner is about $18-22.
> - and so on.
> 
> Given that I know approximately how much I am going to be paid, I'm not sure how I can call it a scam.


Wow $5-10/hr is pretty rough but if your happy with that then that's all that matter. I'm lucky I live in a good city for ride sharing.


----------



## MadTownUberD

CJfrom619 said:


> Wow $5-10/hr is pretty rough but if your happy with that then that's all that matter. I'm lucky I live in a good city for ride sharing.


Remember this is net of estimated expenses. And it's mornings, which are hassle free.


----------



## CJfrom619

MadTownUberD said:


> Remember this is net of estimated expenses. And it's mornings, which are hassle free.


No I understand net earnings..I make around $20/hour net on average throughout the week. On the slowest weeks it might be $15/hour and on the busiest weeks I could make $25/hour + but I drive in San Diego and drive mostly nights. I understand every market is different though and it costs a lot more to live out here.


----------



## MadTownUberD

CJfrom619 said:


> No I understand net earnings..I make around $20/hour net on average throughout the week. On the slowest weeks it might be $15/hour and on the busiest weeks I could make $25/hour + but I drive in San Diego and drive mostly nights. I understand every market is different though and it costs a lot more to live out here.


I netted $25/hr before and after the last Badgers home game last Saturday. It's unusual.

Ya I am familiar with SD because we visit friends in Tierrasanta once a year. Looks like housing is 1.5-2x what it costs where I live, and a little googling revealed that a comparable position to mine would only pay a maximum of 1.25x what I currently make. No thanks! I can't compete with military people who get housing allowances.


----------



## CJfrom619

MadTownUberD said:


> I netted $25/hr before and after the last Badgers home game last Saturday. It's unusual.
> 
> Ya I am familiar with SD because we visit friends in Tierrasanta once a year. Looks like housing is 1.5-2x what it costs where I live, and a little googling revealed that a comparable position to mine would only pay a maximum of 1.25x what I currently make. No thanks! I can't compete with military people who get housing allowances.


Gotta pay for that beach and sunshine lol


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

nameless313 said:


> I am done with uber specifically. Ubers upfront pricing is a bigger fraud then I originally though it was, the upfront pricing is a huge scam that effects the drivers more than we as drivers may be aware of. My last week I asked riders what they paid. Uber took 58% and that is NOT INCLUDING their booking fees. We signed up and agreed to a percentage of the fares. They show us a different amount on our app that doesn't show the real fare. Its always more than we see!
> 
> I REPORTED THEIR UPFRONT PRICING SCAM TO THE FTC.
> 
> If everyone who read this did the same right now, if you all took 5 minutes to report them, they wouldn't get away with it anymore.
> 
> I didn't do this for me, guys and girls. I did this for all of us! Probably at the expense only never being able to drive for them again. Which is totally worth not getting clearly ripped off.
> 
> Everyone who quit and everyone that sees what their doing should do the same and make an official fraud report to the ftc!


Yes they get 45 and up. They said that it just works that way. No one said you have to drive for them



nameless313 said:


> https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov
> 
> 1. You go there. This is the official ftc site.
> 2. File complaint under "making money, jobs", under this tab I selected business opportunities. (there are a few that are relevant)
> 3. Next tab I click that " I initiated contact"
> 4. Next tab, I guestimated what their cut has been of my earning this year in this tab. Which was about 25,000 to my knowledge.
> 5. Next tab is company info, I used the green light location in Michigan for the company location and "uber" for everything else in company fields.
> 5. Next tab is contact into. I used my real name and Phone number address etc.
> 6." Additional details" I detailed how upfront pricing is not a real fixed percentage to us as we agreed to, which in my case is 72% of all farss. That the real fares was always more than what they show on our app and customers pay a higher price that is hidden from us. And that they control the app completely and hide this real price from us.
> 7. That was it! If this helps it was well with it, in detail, step by step for you guys!!
> 
> I totally feel it was worth it. I dont think there is anything wrong with guestimated your payments to uber as well. All this does is open the door for them to investigate fraud. Whatever you put in makes a difference and they will find out what is really going on when they launch a real investigation. So don't be to worried out being accurate. They will find out. All they need is a push from as many driver as possible to show how significant this is.


Grow up. They are who they are. They don't live for you. Are yo7 that special?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Strange Fruit said:


> I haven't been scammed yet. What do people mean by "it's a scam"?


----------

